

Recommended reading/watching list for community builders - alexknowshtml
http://tour.businessofcommunity.com/resources

======
tnorthcutt
Wow, what an extensive list.

Alex, what are your top 5 (or so) resources? The best of the best for someone
who wants to get a jumpstart, so to speak.

